# FreeBSD 8.2 release - BIOS "locked" at reboot



## akregator (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a novice in FreeBSD but I know a little bit about this system because I used it in version 7.3 one year ago, I searched to replace Linux because I was (and I am) bored again by bugs, ugly software etc etc etc.

So I've installed FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE and everything is ok except that at reboot, the computer stays locked at the BIOS stage. Nothing on screen and fan speed at maximum.

I did not have this problem with FreeBSD 7 and 8.0. Any idea? Should I recompile the kernel? Or try to do it?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 15, 2011)

Long timeouts can be caused by searches for devices, but it's a guess.  Please be really specific about the computer model, what hardware is installed like RAID controllers, and exactly what is shown on the screen during the pause.


----------



## akregator (Jun 15, 2011)

The computer is an original Compaq Presario SR1911FR, just the graphic card changed from an nVidia GeForce 7300 LE to a GeForce GT 430.

Here are specifications about the computer : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ry&lc=fr&dlc=fr&cc=fr&lang=fr&product=3228412


----------



## akregator (Jun 17, 2011)

No idea about what to do? I'll try to build the kernel this week end and we will see. I repeat about the bug:

At reboot, the computer stays locked at the BIOS stage and there is absolutely nothing on the screen.

Thanks.


----------



## nakal (Jun 17, 2011)

One problem that can cause this, is a buggy BIOS that tries to find out partition structure (first HDD sector). These BIOSes need a valid MBR on each disk which is attached (even when it's not the boot disk!). You cannot even boot from CD in this case which is annoying! In some cases you even need to physically detach the device and write an MBR somewhere else.

This is not a FreeBSD bug, btw. A BIOS should not care about the exact partitioning, but should simply load the bootcode, if the last bytes in the first sector have the pattern "55 AA". A firmware upgrade might fix this behavior.


----------



## akregator (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you for answer.

The problem is still here with the installation CD. I have Windows 7 and FreeBSD on the same disk and when rebooting from Windows 7, the BIOS has no problem to boot.


----------



## akregator (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello,

I have some fresh news. My FreeBSD installation is now on the 8-STABLE branch and:

1. When rebooting with *shutdown -h now* or with *reboot* the BIOS is locked
2. When halting with *halt* and pressing enter when FreeBSD asks, the computer reboots normally.

What is the difference?


----------

